# Name that 80s Band!



## urmaniac13 (Oct 30, 2005)

I was looking for some fun music theme, I picked 80s considering the diversity of our members' generations, also there lingered on some 80s music hype in the following decade, so I thought some younger folks maybe familiar with them, too...

This was the decade I grew up in I was juiced up for a perfect score however I stumbled on Q20, I didn't remember this song!!

http://www.funtrivia.com/playquiz/quiz149341111a8a0.html


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 30, 2005)

The one that ticks me off is #2. I HAVE the Cory Hart tape.

17/25


DUH, it's not Cory Hart that's "I wear my sunglasses at night"


----------



## GB (Oct 30, 2005)

I got 21 out of 25. 80's music is what I grew up with so I am a little disappointed that I did not do better.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 30, 2005)

Me too GB. I knew all the songs, I just didn't know the names of all the bands. I'm sitting here with all of them stuck in my head now.


----------



## MJ (Oct 30, 2005)

17/25. That was a painful era to live through!


----------



## Home chef (Oct 30, 2005)

I got 23 out of 25. I missed the J. Geils Band. I knew who it was but didn't know the correct spelling. I also missed the "Overkill" song. I thought is was Men Without Hats but it was actually Men At Work. Oh well. Not too bad I guess since that was my genre of music.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2005)

I sent this link to my kids...


----------



## middie (Oct 30, 2005)

24/25 people haha. i was stumped on #3. told you i was stuck in the 80's lol


----------



## mudbug (Oct 30, 2005)

10/25.  It's official - I'm a geezer.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 31, 2005)

Well now I am older but I did manage to get 25/25. Barbara was here too but she needs to refresh on her 80's, I was suprised that I did that well but hey I'll take it !


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 31, 2005)

Of course that's no surprise that you got the perfect score, James, because you do *ROCK!! * Complimenti!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You have won the 4000th member stuff and now the perfect score, you are really grooving!!  So what's next??


----------



## jkath (Oct 31, 2005)

Sadly, I got 25/25. And I didn't even finish reading most of the questions....
If only I could've had that score in the 80's on my geometry tests!


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 2, 2005)

Next, Fix Hunger in the World !!!!!!!! 
Licia are you ready to go ???????  


Jkath your are a Peach do you know that ?


----------



## jkath (Nov 3, 2005)

*How did you know?*


----------



## hellschef (Nov 6, 2005)

19/25! jeez, well, if wasn't heavy metal it wasn't really music!! So there,,   no really,, stop staring!  aaaaaahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 7, 2005)

Was this you Hells?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2005)

LOL  I got zero out of 25!  I have heard of some of the groups, and I have heard some of the songs, but I couldn't put them together.  What can I say?  I spent the 80s (and most of my life) listening to country.  I do love other music too, but the stuff I saw on this quiz was not my cup of tea.  That is why I married Maidrite--we round each other out musically!   

 Barbara


----------



## hellschef (Nov 8, 2005)

no, more like this!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2005)

19 out of 25. i was still listening to 60's and early 70's rock in the 80's, and now looking back, it was a good choice.
and let's please forget the great disco scare of the late 70's.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 8, 2005)

hellschef said:
			
		

> no, more like this!!


 
Yey, Metallica!! Okay... now I would like to see your good impersonation of these dudes...


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2005)

uh-huh huh huh huh huh huh. 
do you have t.p. for my...


----------



## middie (Nov 8, 2005)

" I am the Great Cornholio " !!!!!!!

lmbo... LOVED Beavis and Butthead


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2005)

i actually have a signed copy of the beavis and butthead ensucklopedia!


----------



## middie (Nov 8, 2005)

i have a c.d. lol. had a couple t-shirts, don't know what happened to them.
posters, and a few keychains too


----------

